# How can I improve?



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I like making homemade mouse food, its much cheaper and I can keep track of what they're eating. But I want to improve what I am feeding to my pregnant mommas. I currently grind of a mixture of oats, whole grain cereal, dried apples, alfalfa, non-flavored oatmeal, whole grain rice (cooked), pumpkin seeds, soy nuts, and organic kitten food. They also are fed carrots, apples, romain lettuce, nuts (not including almonds), and occasionally a little bit of boiled eggs. How can I improve their diet?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The rice doesn't have to be cooked. I would take away the lettuce because it can cause diarrhea. It's ok to give eggs more often, especially for females who are going to be bred or who are pregnant/nursing. Otherwise, it sounds delicious!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I've recently wondered, because I feed it to my horses as well, is beet pulp safe for mice if given in small amounts?


----------

